# Temporary lay off/redundancy



## robe (4 Aug 2021)

My wife works for a company 2 days a week. She was put on temporary lay off due to covid. They have asked her to return,  but with less hours and they won't commit to her hours ever returning to normal. She's with the company 21years. She told them it wasn't financially viable to return with such few hours , and asked for redundancy. 
They have refused as due to the pandemic they can bring her back on short time if they wish.
Is this correct?


----------

